# Spam per Whatsapp ??



## Dirndl_ingolstadt (10 März 2016)

Kann es sein dass ich Spam per Whatsapp kriege ?

Habe inzwischen mehrfach von unbekannten Mitteilungen bekommen, ich soll mit neue tolle Emojis kostenlos runterlade.
Wenn ich darauf klicke funktionieren die Seiten entweder nicht oder ich soll mich irgendwo anmelden.


----------



## Heiko (10 März 2016)

Wieso klickst Du auf unverlangt zugesandte Links?


----------



## BenTigger (10 März 2016)

http://www.teltarif.de/whatsapp-abo-falle-animierte-emojis/news/61848.html



> *Animierte Emojis: Abo-Falle bei WhatsApp*
> Aufgepasst: Statt animierter Emojis schieben Betrüger WhatsApp-Nutzern ein kostenpflichtiges Abo ohne Gegenleistung unter. Denn es gibt gar keine animierten Emojis bei WhatsApp.
> 
> WhatsApp-Nutzer sollten derzeit vor Nachrichten auf der Hut sein, die das Aktivieren animierter Emojis versprechen. Wer den darin enthaltenen Anweisungen folgt und Links, Schaltflächen oder Bilder antippt, tappt in eine Abofalle, die sich mit zwölf Euro monatlich in der Handyrechnung niederschlägt, .....
> Und das ohne jede Gegenleistung


----------



## Smomiel (7 November 2016)

Ich hab da auch auf etwas geklickt, kurz darauf kam eine Bestätigungs SMS.
das bedeutet aber nichts oder


----------



## Hippo (7 November 2016)

Gelesen hast Du hier nix, oder?


----------



## BenTigger (7 November 2016)

Nein, das bedeutet nix. Die SMS ist harmlos für dein Handy.

*Nur von deinem Telefonkonto werden nun monatlich 12€ abgebucht....*


----------



## IchKaiser (2 August 2017)

und wie wärs mit drittanbietersperre ?


----------



## RosiBuh (21 Januar 2019)

geht das auch rückwirkend ?


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2019)

Nein


----------

